

Pathwright launches, powered by Snakes and Jazz (online learning) - gtaylor
http://gc-taylor.com/blog/2012/4/3/pathwright-launches-powered-snakes-and-jazz/

======
gtaylor
The post briefly outlines our philosophy, and goes into some of the tech that
runs it (not that tech is the "point"). We'd love to get some feedback!

